# Age Preference?



## gtm87 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I am 24 and I am going to be going in the army, pending the physical next week.. I have always wanted to be a cop, I have been taking the tests, and have finally accepted the fact that without being a Vet my chances are extremely slim. It will be a great opportunity to grow and to serve our country, and of course a free degree and Vet preference. My grandfather talked to a few of his friends that are officers, and they are concerned that when I get out when I am 28, all the younger Vets that are 22 or so will get the jobs. What do you guys think? Any input would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

gtm87 said:


> Hey guys, I am 24 and I am going to be going in the army, pending the physical next week.. I have always wanted to be a cop, I have been taking the tests, and have finally accepted the fact that without being a Vet my chances are extremely slim. It will be a great opportunity to grow and to serve our country, and of course a free degree and Vet preference. My grandfather talked to a few of his friends that are officers, and they are concerned that when I get out when I am 28, all the younger Vets that are 22 or so will get the jobs. What do you guys think? Any input would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


That is complete and utter BS. Unless the town you are applying for has an age cut off which should be around 35, 22 or 28 makes no difference. Matter of fact, I think you at 28 with a little more life experience might be a little more of value, then some kid just fresh out of college. Make no mistake, there are 22 year olds that have come on my job that have been a great asset.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Got to agree with these guys, that's total BS. 28 is hardly "old" to get on this job. And as stated, a little more maturity and life experience can be viewed as a positive.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Today the older and more mature one is the better chance he has of getting on the job. Physical condition is very important though. Recruits going through the academy today are perhaps five years older than those of a decade ago.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I believe the average age at my RTT was 31. Age should be not be the major problem you face getting on the job in Massachusetts


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Agreed, age means nothing, provided you can hack it physically. I was 27 when I got on and, IMO, being a vet and older than some was beneficial. I could tell the difference in maturity levels between guys like me and the younger rocks..


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

It is BS...I think a hiring panel would rather see an experienced and more mature person...28 isn't that old! As long as you are physically fit and can make the grade you should be ok. Just make sure the town you are hoping to get on doesn't have an age restriction...my town it is 32 and without an age waver you can't be hired after that.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

As stated I think most departments would prefer a person with more life experience. I think the major problem you will find in the next four years is that Mass has driven all of their police from the state and will be run by earthy crunchy hippies from Amherst.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> As stated I think most departments would prefer a person with more life experience. I think the major problem you will find in the next four years is that Mass has driven all of their police from the state and will be run by earthy crunchy hippies from Amherst.


Little known fact byt FBI for instance turns away most of the aplicants fresh out of college due tu them being just a little too young. To my knowledge, though I may be wrong, the average entry level age is about 26 or 27. Some are even older as they come from Police Departments and the Military background.


----------



## gtm87 (Jul 16, 2009)

Guys thank you for all the responses!


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

This thread is not what I expected. I came on to say 21. Let's move this one to the Green Room.


----------

